
Show HN: Fabric Tasks That Install Nginx, Gunicorn, Postgres, Redis, and Flask - johnwheeler
https://github.com/johnwheeler/flask-live-starter
======
git-pull
Cool project John!

Wanted to give a shout out also to fabtools [1]. Helps with setting up nginx,
supervisor, and more with fabric.

What makes fabtools cool is it takes fabric the extra mile to handle stuff
_one_ of the things a configuration management system like Salt/Ansible would.

\- `fabtools` is modules designed for configuring daemons, users, and other
settings at a low level [2]

\- `fabtools.require` houses functionality similar to saltstack's states. It
checks if a package is installed if it's not already, or that a user exists in
postgres. It makes fabric tasks friendly to re-run. [3]

It hits the sweet spot between wanting to go with fabric and bringing in a
full configuration management system.

[1]
[https://github.com/fabtools/fabtools](https://github.com/fabtools/fabtools)
[2]
[https://fabtools.readthedocs.io/en/0.19.0/api/index.html](https://fabtools.readthedocs.io/en/0.19.0/api/index.html)
[3]
[https://fabtools.readthedocs.io/en/0.19.0/api/require/index....](https://fabtools.readthedocs.io/en/0.19.0/api/require/index.html)

------
nstart
Interesting. I hope this helps new comers to this setup. I work a lot with
digital ocean, and my current setup involves

* a standard user script that I include with all my Ubuntu boxes that installs and configures docker as well

* let's encrypt is still manual though

* I have a docker based stack that handles the rest.

But for one off apps that I might do for a friend,I'll be definitely giving
this a whirl.

~~~
johnwheeler
Thank you!

